# Who's done with their taxes?



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting on one last slip from an income trust to come in...
waiting...
waiting...


oh, and we have to the work on the rental - figure out all the deductions, and possibly use CCA against the building this year.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

Done and filed with CRA. Just waiting for the refund.

07/04/09- Refund arrived today.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

This weekend is tax weekend for us!


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

stalling because by quick calculation I owe them this year


----------



## fifi (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished yesterday; waiting for $$. We've had bad weather in AB, so we've had a bit of indoor time...


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

Got my refund three weeks ago


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

Done mine. Got my return already.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Tax takes 5 minutes for me:
step#1: take all the envelopes together
step#2: put them in a bigger envelope
step#3: put a lot of stamps on it
step#4: mail it to my accountant ;-)

life is good when you don't do your taxes :-D


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

Just finished mine (Well, my accountant finished it ).


----------



## mesaana14 (Apr 4, 2009)

Finished them this week (I was a bit lazy this year and waited longer than usual). Now waiting for my refund.


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished taking them in a while back, unfortunately our tax guy is quite busy.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished them but need to double check and submit to CRA sometime this week.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished a week ago, still waiting for a small refund.


----------



## fephoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Done. I sent all the papers to my accountant this week.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm almost finished.

However, I realized last year that my rrsp remaining contribution room is screwed up. I need to go back quite a few years to figure out where the problem is. 

I'd like to fix this with this return.


----------



## MoneyEnergy (Apr 5, 2009)

*still waiting to do mine*

really slow getting around to it this year, but I'm still waiting on some slips to arrive as well. I'll be using ufile.ca.


----------



## Jet (Apr 5, 2009)

My accountant finished everything a few weeks ago. The refund is already in the bank  I feel guilty if I don't have everything to my accountant by the end of March. 

The hardest part was collecting all of the papers together - I start each year with a file folder named Taxes, but my good intentions seem to disappear by around this time of year.


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

just last night we filled my fiances tax return, now I just have to get mine done I hate CRA having my money interest free usually I finish as soon as I get my slips this year things were more complicated.


----------



## bhattu (Apr 5, 2009)

Still waiting for T3s from the ETFs, and also there is a rental that I have to take care of. I use UFile.CA and hence rest of the items have already been added, and I have paid UFile.CA already, and am just waiting for these 2 last things to be over before I can netfile.


----------



## OnlineHarvest (Apr 6, 2009)

Done and waiting for the return!


----------



## MTNG (Apr 3, 2009)

Got mine done a while ago.

I was going to get a little over $1000 back, but I juggled some numbers so that I get nothing. This allowed me to contribute close to $4000 extra as repayment of RSPs used in the home buyer's plan.


----------



## MGL (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had my taxes prepared using uFile for the past month or so, but still haven't e-filed. I keep playing around with different scenarios and just haven't committed yet. That probably sounds much more suspicious than it actually is!


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife & I actually finished and submitted our several weeks ago, and our refund was deposited into our bank account within a week!


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

I was a little obsessive, I got mine done in late February. I had everything else entered and when I finally got my T4 in the mail I finished it that night and sent it in.

I was in a slight hurry as I used the refund to pay off the wedding debt on my credit line. I was applying for a new mortgage and wanted to clean things up in advance!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow - sounds like very few procrastinators in the community. and few people needing to wait for T3 slips?

- those with more experience waiting for T3's, do you find companies are consistent with when they send them out? I've had slips come in every week of March, one apparently just barely beating the Mar 31 deadline.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

We had our refunds back before February was out. I always start to flesh out the data early so I have some idea what the refund will look like (so far, it's been nothing but refunds, knock on wood). I keep two letter-size envelopes all year, one for each of us, and stuff tax-related items in as the year progresses (mainly transit pass receipts and charitable donations). Simple matter come February to check off the forms as I enter them into the software, and send it in.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Sent to the accountant and is being processed there. I was on maternity leave for part of 2008 and still managed to do my usual RRSP contributions, so I will be getting a very decent return this year. On the one hand getting a good chunk of change all at once never hurts, on the other hand, giving a tax-free loan to the government really gets my goat.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

The wife and I haven't done our taxes yet. Hopefully our accountant is free next week...


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Already done mine and the wife and put the money towards our mortgage.


----------



## venter (Apr 10, 2009)

Done but waiting to send as I owe  I also do taxes for clients and as a prospecting tool (from $25!) so I look forward to the end of April


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

Netfiled today. Used QuickTaxWeb early in March but always wait for last T-3 slips to come in first week of April.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

I did mine a month ago and already got my refund. My student loan will soon be a thing of the past. 

When I did my taxes, I hadn't received a T3 for a minuscule amount of investment income. I didn't think the fund company would send me one, so I did my taxes without it. Little did I know that the fund company simply had the wrong address and I received the form 3 weeks too late.


----------



## nick24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Done a few weeks ago, money used as a lump sum payment to eat away at the mortgage. I didn't get much of a refund this (or future) years as any bonus money I get is paid tax-free and goes directly to an RSP, so I don't get to claim the tax back.


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

nick24 said:


> Done a few weeks ago, money used as a lump sum payment to eat away at the mortgage. I didn't get much of a refund this (or future) years as any bonus money I get is paid tax-free and goes directly to an RSP, so I don't get to claim the tax back.


I'm still holding out till the very last second, because this year 'I owe them'


----------



## Belizean Beach Bum (Apr 19, 2009)

Last year I mailed our 2007s on March 2nd on the way out to the airport for our exodus to Belize.

Yesterday I netfiled our 2008s using Tax Freeway's download. This was the first year I didn't do everything by hand and I played around with the package until I was satisfied that it matched my own calculations (they may not be right but at least they agree). We couldn't use a web based tax package as the internet speed is too slow down here.

There was a bunch of new stuff for me to deal with this year such as retiring allowance & final dividends from my company & payout from my partner's Alberta pension. Also we had moved back to BC from Alberta so I had to figure out the BC tax forms (what a joke) all over again.

Also there was the new pension splitting option with which to deal. Tax Freeway provides a little graph that you can zoom into which gives a good approximation but it's pretty much trial and error to get the optimum amount plus you have to re-optimize every time another amount changes. Is there something out there that does this automatically or do I have to build this into my spreadsheets for next year?

Anyways the deed is done and we are patiently awaiting our refunds because one thing we have learned in Belize is patience.

Cheers & Go Slow!


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Belizean Beach Bum said:


> Last year I mailed our 2007s on March 2nd on the way out to the airport for our exodus to Belize.
> 
> Anyways the deed is done and we are patiently awaiting our refunds because one thing we have learned in Belize is patience.
> 
> Cheers & Go Slow!


although not tax related, do tell us more about living in Belize?

Are you retired, working there or going back & forth & just how if retired do you sustain such a horrible life as a beach bum  (only kidding)


----------



## Belizean Beach Bum (Apr 19, 2009)

> Are you retired, working there or going back & forth & just how if retired do you sustain such a horrible life as a beach bum  (only kidding)


Although Belize is considered a tax haven to many, it is just a retirement heaven to us. We live very comfortably on our Canadian pensions and love to pay our Canadian taxes just like the rest of you. 

We applied for Belize residency after we were down here for exactly one year. The program only allows applicants to be out of the country for 14 days during that year; so we've been back to Canada once and we have no immediate plans to return.

There's lots of stuff on our blog starting with our retirement decision http://belizeanbeachbums.blogspot.com/2008/03/decision-to-retire.html

We would be pleased to answer any other questions offline.

Cheers!


----------



## Hampton N/S (Apr 3, 2009)

I was done april 29th.
Refund for me, debt for my spouse.
I used HR Block online and then efiled - worked great


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Acct filed on Thursday. Wrote a chq for almost 50K.


----------

